# Car Insurance for New driving License



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Guys and gals

Am wondering to find out an insurance company to insure my new car as i bought after getting the driving License. Can Anyone guide please what is the procedure and the rates? Location is AL AIN.

Thanks in advance


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just get in touch with the companies out here and they'll fill you in on what's needed, it's a really straightforward and easy process, not too expensive either, compared to other parts of the world.. google link:

https://www.google.com/search?q=car+insurance+uae

p.s: google is your friend ...


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Saraswat for your comments.

Actually i went there to traffic section and asked for insurance but the companies out there aren't giving the insurance and the reasons are :

1: your age is less then 25 
2: your driving license is New (Gotta have at least 6 months old license issuance date)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I know it's more expensive for new drivers but they do get insured.. try the companies on the google search, I am sure you'll find at least one that will insure you..


----------

